# Stuck in Flash Boot mode HELP!



## Switchbolt (Mar 28, 2012)

Could anyone help! So i am very new to this and what happened was i rooted

my phone and tried installing R3Blurr3d and well it was stuck on this loading screen for at least 45 minutes before i decided that that was long enough so i tried to unroot it via this process:

http://droidbionicroot.com/droid-bionic-unroot/how-to-unbrickunroot-your-droid-bionic/#comment-4920 or RSDLite5.5.msi

But that didn't work it stops and says error after 3/5.

I am now stuck in Flash Mode and i tried powering it on while holding power and

volume + and - and selecting normal boot but i get these errors and it wont bring me to the normal android screen:

Invalid CG OTV (CG:system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG Version (CG: system)
Invalid CG OTV (CG: system)

HELP! i don't know what to do!


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

I can help. Do you have google chat?


----------



## F4RR3LL (May 28, 2012)

eye__dea said:


> I can help. Do you have google chat?


 I have the same problem. Mind helping?


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

F4RR3LL said:


> I have the same problem. Mind helping?


Yeah. I tried to PM you, but it blocked me. Hit me up if you still need help.


----------

